# Facebook: brand or business profile



## twl (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Having never used Facebook, the difference between a brand and business profile eludes me.

A quick Google search didn't help. Can anyone please explain the difference?

Likewise, if you have any related info that might be worthwhile (such as the 3000 fans in 30 days article, etc.) please post them up.

Thanks!


----------



## twl (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone? I searched through quite a few TSF threads and saw reference to the different profile types, but didn't see any answers.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> brand and business profile eludes me


Where exactly are you seeing these 2 terms used at?

My first thought is that Brands Pages are more for internet companies that don't focus on a physical location where as Business Pages are for those that are for companies with a location (like the local coffee shop).


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Rodney said:


> Where exactly are you seeing these 2 terms used at?
> 
> My first thought is that Brands Pages are more for internet companies that don't focus on a physical location where as Business Pages are for those that are for companies with a location (like the local coffee shop).


Just beat me to it Rodney 

Thats basically it as far as I can tell. A brand is if you are for example a clothing line and want to market that brand exclusively. A business profile focuses more on services and also a physical location so people can check in etc..


----------



## twl (Nov 11, 2008)

Create a Page | Facebook

Sorry, let me restate that. Company or brand profile.

Knowing virtually nothing about Facebook, I had heard that company profiles do not allow you to "add friends". That would be a pretty big deal breaker for me, but I'm wondering if there are other things I should keep in mine.

My goal is to have a profile that I update with related industry stories every few days, and link to other companies, brands, and people that I like. Would this best be accomplished by a brand?

Thank you!


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

My ClimbAddict and other FB pages are Brand Pages. No, I can not Add people as Friends. But really - should a brand be able to do that? Don't you want people to come to you on their own?

FYI, on Brand Pages, you CAN send emails to your "Likers" (to all at one shot, not email directly). So, if you wanted to do a newsletter, for example, that might be a useful tool.


----------



## twl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Outrageous!

Can you confirm whether or not company profiles have the same limitations?

Good to know about the mass Facebook PM!


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I couldn't say without doing the same thing you would to find the answer - go forth and seek it out! No offense, but since it is you who seeks the answer, I prefer much more that it be you who goes forth rather than I - hahahah


----------



## twl (Nov 11, 2008)

outrageoustees said:


> I couldn't say without doing the same thing you would to find the answer - go forth and seek it out! No offense, but since it is you who seeks the answer, I prefer much more that it be you who goes forth rather than I - hahahah


Understandable. I'm surprised Facebook doesn't have any documentation on the differences. You have your choice of 6 different kinds of profiles, yet they don't elude to what the differences are.


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes - Facebook is confusing! And just when you think you get it? They change things and the sea of change sweeps you back down into the undertow...


----------

